# training day



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

is their any training days in n.ireland to learn how to get best of da. i can get good shine from using da but struggling to make correction thanks or someone that would be willing give me some tips

thanks


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

have you read the DA guide from on here?

Daz.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah i did but would like see if iam working polish in enough and how many pass to do. i was using 80 83 from megs and megs pads but just bought Menzerna Power Gloss (S100)
and Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02) with cg hex logic pads green and yellow but going from here i would better of getting orange hard know what pads are needed. i having got chance try these polishs and pads for weather and don't have garage. so i have 3 megs pads one of each and 2 hex logic pads that must be enough pads?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

We operate training days 1-1 sessions and are trying to get something organised later in the year like a group day. if you are interested in 1-1 training give me a call on 07784258006 and I will talk you though all that we offer.


----------

